# Whitening Shampoo/Conditioner



## Claireandhollie (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi there

I currently use pure paws silk like but wanted a whitening one to use every 4 washes or so to brighten up hollies coat. 

I see pure paws do one!...is this the best or does anyone have any other suggestions? 

Many thanks


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I use a few different ones, but Espree Plum Perfect shampoo and conditioner have natural whiteners/brighteners. Tyler is always white, shiney and silky. For the Face I use Southbark Blueberry Facial.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't use a whitening shampoo but if I did, it would be the one made by Pure Paws


----------



## SheldontheMalteseMix (Feb 16, 2015)

Where can you find these shampoos and conditioners? At a typical store llike Petsmart or ordered online? My Akita is primarily black with some tan/brown so we have no need for whitening shampoos lol. 

And how often should you bathe a Maltese? I don't want to wash Sheldon too much but I don't know what that is. I know all breeds are different.


----------

